# My Fish I like !



## SlinKer^ (May 11, 2005)

Helo , 

I am new to this countries, i have this fish it is a niccee fish....its colours is orange, but this fish it look unwell...heheh It stay on the surface , it doesnt want breathe...How can i tell my fish is dead? =^,^=

Thankyou please. :?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hello, and which country would that be? what is the size of the tank, what does the fish look like, how long has the tank been set up? do you know your water parameters? is there any other fish in the tank that may have been picking on it? if you anwser these questions it would be easier to tell you what is wrong with your fish!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im not sure if he will quite understand what you mean about parameters, fishfreaks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe not, but its worth asking!


----------



## SlinKer^ (May 11, 2005)

Yes my fish has the tank, i like the tank its bigg than the fish i think the fish like turn round in time.....My fish is from Asia man at the fair tell me, i was good with pong balls in round tank yes..hehe
I have my fishes in 3 day, i give it water and potatoee flake like man say...now fish no move much, i think give more waters? is no parameter? my fish is 10 centimeter...i can measure when it no move....my english is goode...hope you understanding  thankyou please.....Domingo.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Wed May 11 said:


> maybe not, but its worth asking!


thats true....im guessing he has a goldfish? because he won it at a fair


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah sounds like goldfish to me too. and how "big" is your tank? any ideal how long, wide or how tall it is? sounds like you don't know how many gallons it is.


----------



## SlinKer^ (May 11, 2005)

Ahahah...yes yes...my fish in the tank is the tank which is sits on my desk my desk is a big! i think it has gallons inside it yes....


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

how many gallons


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

how many centimeters or inches long and wide and tall is it?


----------



## SlinKer^ (May 11, 2005)

yes its centimetres, i dont have parametres? in kazakstan....is metric? yes yes its tall, my wife can see if she stand on dog for extra height  shes a small lady yes.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

can you measure it and tell us how many centimeters it is?


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

Funniest damned post I have read yet. Wife can see the tank when she stands on the dog....roflmao


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

i think you are being wound up folks. probably an existing user you all know taking the P


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha retard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol yah...."because i good with pong balls" lmao

love how his wife "stands on the dog to see the tank".....thats hilarious


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

I still think it could be real, Ping Pong is the national sport of kazakhstan , and it is a common practice to use dogs for a number of household chores, including makeshift ladders. Heres a picture to prove it.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:  :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mmm hmm. i like "i think it has gallons inside it yes"


----------



## SlinKer^ (May 11, 2005)

Ok fairs enough, cant really keep it going for much longer...it was a false query and i actually work in a tropical fish store, funnily enough i have to deal with customers like this everyday and its somewhat amusing, so i thought i would brighten up the forum with some madness!! Hopefully you will see the funny side =^,^=

Oh yeah a lil story, we used to stock tanks made by a company called Seabray here in the UK and they nicknamed them `Dolphin` aquariums....a nice old lady approached me one day and asked for some help with aquariums...she took me to one of these tanks and proceeded to ask in amazement `Tell me is it true that you can only keep dolphins in these aquariums??` quite serious she was too! boy did i laugh and point *smiles* have a nice day everyboddy, and thanks for making it a truly remarkable topic....makes my day that little bit better!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lmao


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

No worries geeza


----------



## simonfish (May 12, 2005)

i lik this fish 
it sound guti lik goldfish
and i want a pet dolphin 
to put in a tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ah huh


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

You know? You had me going for a while. lol
Then right before another member said it i was thinking to myself 
"wth even with bad english or even using an online translator wouldn't make his english this bad lol".


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL I hadn't read this one yet. I was believing it until the wife was standing on top of the dog...ROTFLMAO. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

